# cloudy or white eye



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have one 7 year old Polish that has a cloudy eye, kinda looks like cataract. Now I have her sister who has a white pupil, and has lost weight. 

Since they are 7 years old, it's hard to say if it's from age or something else.
I wonder if they can have ocular Marek's at this age. I did have one that had an oval pupil and wasted. He was 3 years old.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

From this you can take your pick of possibilities. There was another I found that mentioned genetics.

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/ps031


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hmmm. She can't see from one eye and is very skinny. So I guess I will tube feed her tomorrow, and see if she can get her appetite back. I'll try with mush first , it's easier if they can feed themselves. 

Is there an antibiotic that can be given by mouth several times a day instead of in the water?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If I had to dose one, I either crushed and mixed in some molasses or with some wet food. A dash of sugar helped mask the flavor.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Hmmm. She can't see from one eye and is very skinny. So I guess I will tube feed her tomorrow, and see if she can get her appetite back. I'll try with mush first , it's easier if they can feed themselves.
> 
> Is there an antibiotic that can be given by mouth several times a day instead of in the water?


Baytril works very well for eye infections. Of course it's banned for use in poultry, which I think you already know, but it would be a good one to try.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

FYI, even your antibiotics that you would normally put in the water can be given orally, especially since you can tube, you just have to know how much the birds weighs.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

casportpony said:


> FYI, even your antibiotics that you would normally put in the water can be given orally, especially since you can tube, you just have to know how much the birds weighs.


I will weigh her in the morning.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

robin416 said:


> From this you can take your pick of possibilities. There was another I found that mentioned genetics.
> 
> http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/ps031


Good link! Makes me wonder about two chicks of mine that hatched blind this year.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My guesstimate is that she weighs about a pound. 

What kind of chicks were they, Kathy?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> My guesstimate is that she weighs about a pound.
> 
> What kind of chicks were they, Kathy?


If she weighs a pound you can make her medicated water how you normally would and give her a total of 100ml per day. That amount of water should have enough medication to be effective. Would be best to give 25 ml 4 times a day. Do you think her crop will hold that much?

Chicks are mutt ranch chicks, nothing special.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi. I mixed amoxi and sulfadimethoxine 1 tsp each into a gallon of water, then added kaytee and tubed 50 ml, but the last 10 was coming back up. So I think I'll do 40 next time.

She weighs 890 grams. Polish and should weigh 4 or so pounds. I have 2 bottles of Baytril by accident, LOL. I think if she doesn't eat on her own within 3 days, I'll switch to Baytril unless you think I should do it now. But I'd like to cover her for cocci just in case.

She's not steady on her feet (starved). I took some pics of her eye. I'm trying to figure out if it's on her pupil or on the eye coating itself. I cut her feathers around her face off because they were getting wet and hanging.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Thinking outloud and am going to blurt out what's going on in my head. 

What does her poop look like? 

How many mg of medication are in the amoxicilln and sulfa? I ask because according to what I've read, she needs ~112mg amoxicillin twice a day (Plumb's) and ~45mg sulfa twice a day (per someone's vet on another forum).

When did you worm her last? If she were mine I'd be hiking about worming her with 0.45ml of Safeguard for *5* days. 

Instead of sulfa for coccidiosis, I'd also be thinking about using Corid instead.

The poop is key... One can tell so much by looking at it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Her poop is starvation green with some substance to it. I went ahead and gave her 0.5 ml of Valbazen , that's what I had. I don't believe she has cocci, unless it's subclinical. 

I'm embarrassed to admit that after feeding her, my arms had lice on them. So she was dusted too. Their water has vitamins in it. I'll have to check and see how many mg dose she got, but she gurgled with the 50ml, and again with 40 ml, and okay with the 30 ml. 

I'll get a pic of poo if I can find any. Hopefully there will be some where she is sleeping tonight.

I have safeguard too if you think it's better.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

casportpony said:


> If she weighs a pound you can make her medicated water how you normally would and give her a total of 100ml per day. That amount of water should have enough medication to be effective. Would be best to give 25 ml 4 times a day. Do you think her crop will hold that much?
> 
> Chicks are mutt ranch chicks, nothing special.


She weighs close to 2 pounds. So would that be 200 ml per day?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Since King got old he's become a target for mites. I've nearly lost him twice now to them. Now I'm paying much closer attention.

What I did put him on and it seems to work is Rooster Booster Poultry Cell. It's got the iron in it to help build them back up after the blood suckers have been at it for a while. The anemia caused by the blood suckers really lays them low.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Iron sounds good.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Can't find any poop yet. No matter what I tube feed she regurgitates a bit of it. Then I gave her small pieces of bread and she couldn't swallow them. I hope it's because her mouth is dry. I would hate to think blockage. I left her with some wet bread.

As many times as I usually check for lice, and she got checked a lot yesterday morning, I didn't see any. But that afternoon I had lice all over my arms.  So I dusted her. Today, same thing. All over my arms. I can't imagine where they are coming from. I guess it would be okay to alternate with horse spray? Permethrin based? Or a bath? Anything?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Tube just fluids, even if it's only 10 ml.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Are the lice hiding in the bedding?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

casportpony said:


> Tube just fluids, even if it's only 10 ml.


Okay. Yesterday she drank on her own. Today I don't know.
Good point, Alaskan. I'll clean it out tomorrow and put fresh shavings in and sprinkle it with sevin. There is no coop. It's a pen covered with a tarp. They have a dog house with a removable roof to get the eggs. But she hides in there.

Kathy. I think she has canker on the middle of her tongue. I thought it was the syringe feeding stuff but it was still there today. And she smells.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Okay. Yesterday she drank on her own. Today I don't know.
> Good point, Alaskan. I'll clean it out tomorrow and put fresh shavings in and sprinkle it with sevin. There is no coop. It's a pen covered with a tarp. They have a dog house with a removable roof to get the eggs. But she hides in there.
> 
> Kathy. I think she has canker on the middle of her tongue. I thought it was the syringe feeding stuff but it was still there today. And she smells.


Can you get a picture of her tongue?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's a tough one. But I'll get hubby to help later.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm still trying to get a picture of her tongue. But she was so weak a few days ago and now fights me. But I am sure it's canker . How do I treat this? Like on your thread about canker? 

Well I had to move her into a pen that no one can run fast enough because 2 hens in her own pen tried to kill her. In the new pen she's still standing there in amazement that she is standing there and no one is trying to kill her.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I'm still trying to get a picture of her tongue. But she was so weak a few days ago and now fights me. But I am sure it's canker . How do I treat this? Like on your thread about canker?
> 
> Well I had to move her into a pen that no one can run fast enough because 2 hens in her own pen tried to kill her. In the new pen she's still standing there in amazement that she is standing there and no one is trying to kill her.


Do you have metronidazole? If so, yes, use that. She's small, so I would give here no more than 1/2 a 250mg tablet for at least 5 ays.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

casportpony said:


> Do you have metronidazole? If so, yes, use that. She's small, so I would give here no more than 1/2 a 250mg tablet for at least 5 ays.


Thanks, I'll order it quick. It's actually grown bigger. Do you think that's the only spot or does that usually mean that there's more somewhere?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Thanks, I'll order it quick. It's actually grown bigger. Do you think that's the only spot or does that usually mean that there's more somewhere?


The pigeon is the only one I have seen, so I don't know. Can you pull it off? You can get metronidazole at petsmart and petco, it's sold as "API General Cure". You'll find it in the tropical fish section. It has 250mg metronidazole and 75mg praziquantel. You don't need the praziquantel, but it's a good way to get metronidazole if you don't want to wait for an order to come.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Okay, API General Cure. I got a Petco near me. I have tried to wipe it off, but not scrape it off.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

I had to use tweezers.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Okay, API General Cure. I got a Petco near me. I have tried to wipe it off, but not scrape it off.


Double check the ingredients on the box.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

casportpony said:


> I had to use tweezers.


You can actually pull it off?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> You can actually pull it off?


It was like a scab.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Ewww! I guess I'll try it. Will it bleed?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

They can, but the one I removed bled very little. No picture?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It's pouring outside and have to get hubby to help, hopefully I can get one today later. I really hate stressing her but some things have to be done. After I feed her, she gasps. But I know the tube is in her crop. Why do you think that is?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> It's pouring outside and have to get hubby to help, hopefully I can get one today later. I really hate stressing her but some things have to be done. After I feed her, she gasps. But I know the tube is in her crop. Why do you think that is?


If she hasn't aspirated, I would suspect the gasping is from stress?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That sounds more like it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Here's the "canker"


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It smells.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> It smells.


Have you tried to pull it off?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

BTW, that's a great picture!


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

ew! super cheese looking!

And by smell.... do you mean smelly like yeast/beer?

thanks for the photo... gotta love a great photo!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

yea. yeasty sour not nice. Thanks, I'm a picture obsessed picture taker. My best setting is Auto.

Are you sure I should pull that off? I got to hit pet smart tomorrow. That thing has gotten bigger.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Yeasty smell means yeast infection... Change her diet, cut out sugars... And DANG, do you go acidic or basic??? 

I would give a small tug... See what happens.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Lately all she's been eating is kaytee and water, vitamins and antibiotics. I think that thing smells. I cut the beard off today because it was dirty, and washed her face.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

A systemic fungal infection might explain all of her symptoms.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Will that be solved with the General Cure? Or do I need Nystatin?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Will that be solved with the General Cure? Or do I need Nystatin?


General Cure won't help, Nystatin might... Can you have a vet look at it?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I read that canker has an odor. I'm thinking that maybe she has some more down her esophagus, and it's painful and she was not eating just drinking. I read that it's painful. I imagine she doesn't need the antibiotics anymore. I get the general cure tomorrow in the mail. 

I have lots of Nystatin. my hubby was really sick last year and on antibiotics so much that he got a yeast infection somewhere between his mouth and anus.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Systemic yeast/fungal infection does smell like yeast/beer verses a different stench..

If it smells at all yeasty/beer 
I would go with nystatin.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I can assume that yellow mass is a canker. I should treat for that first. I read they can be painful and stop a bird from eating. It looks like it's starting on the top in her mouth as well.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

I dunno... A quality thrush infection will also make sores.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It's a tough call between candida, yeast, or canker, or even wet pox. Candida is said not to have an odor. Yeast or canker both have an odor. The one my bird and now roo is a putrid smell. It's a smell you don't want on your hands. I can't get it out of my nose. I would expect a yeasty smell to be somewhat tolerable. It looks like Kathy's canker.

I have plenty of Nystatin for everyone. Probably 10 years worth, LOL. 

Quality infection? You are funny.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Candida and yeast are the same thing.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Ah, here you are.. Human article.. But whatever.

http://www.webmd.com/skin-problems-and-treatments/guide/candidiasis-yeast-infection


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

And "hummmmm" since it says nothing about the white spots that yeast can cause turning into such a large canker kind of thing as in your bird's case....

Which makes me think yeast is less likely... Unless you start to get that distinctive smell.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

She's gotten 2 doses of flagyl. The only difference is the odor is gone. That thing has started to grow over her trachea (?) . She's gained 15 grams in 2 days. Not a lot. But is looking at the scratch I throw. Maybe some mash tomorrow.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Crazy wierd


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It was an awful smell. glad it's gone. But, she drools . And I think that blob is starting to block her airway. I hope it starts shrinking. Alaskan, thanks for the support. It's always good to talk things thru or have some ideas thrown out there.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Well good..... Glad you find it helpful...

Me, I go crazy when I can't figure out the cause.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

She looked like she was suffering. I gave her 30ml of vodka, and an hour of quality time, and she hung her head, and I put her to sleep. I think whatever that was growing was probably down her wind pipe. She was 7 1/2. That's an old bird.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

So sorry! 

Hugs!

You did an awesome job.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> She looked like she was suffering. I gave her 30ml of vodka, and an hour of quality time, and she hung her head, and I put her to sleep. I think whatever that was growing was probably down her wind pipe. She was 7 1/2. That's an old bird.


 Just curious what does the vodka do? I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've been either taking them to the vet or experimenting with vodka to put them down. So far, 30 ml of vodka and an hour of waiting gets them passed out. Then I can put them down. I don't want them to know. 

This hen dying has really bummed me out.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm sorry sem


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm so sorry! {{{{{ hugs }}}}}


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thank you! 

Kathy, due to Strudel having those horrible dry pox, I've read that pox can be passed wet or dry. I'm wondering if my hen died of wet pox ? 

So I was wondering if I should vaccinate the rest of them? What do you think??


----------

